# Moss/algae along windows



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Yes I do clean my car all the time. But let's face it, it's positively verdant around here and I've got algae or moss creating a nice green line along on that black fuzzy stuff between the outside window seal and the window, tucked down in there. There's also a bit on the inside at the rearmost inch or so.

On the outside I've attacked it with a wheel brush, and given it a blast with foam and a pressure washer. you think it's gone because it goes dark. Then it dries out.. bright green. Still there!

How do you get rid of this stuff without knackering the rubbers or anything else? Do you bother?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Use Milton sterilising fluid wont harm the rubbers or paintwork once done it never comes back


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Fantastic. Cheers Trev.

For others, from the Milton web site:
*How does it work?*
When it comes into contact with protein, Milton Sterilising Fluid breaks down to just WATER and minute traces of salt.

*Do I need to rinse everything after using Milton?*
No. The Milton solution leaves no unpleasant taste or odour, so there is no need to rinse after use - utensils are suitable for your baby to use immediately.

15 minutes of Milton and rinse sounds good to me! Oh and the dilution is given as "For every 5 litres of water add 2 half caps (30ml) of Milton Fluid, or 1 Milton Tablet ."


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

I use a VERY mild solution of bleach and water and a toothbrush to attack the inside of the outer rubber seal.

Couldn't be bothered to buy some Miltons just for this but it seems like a better idea as even the mild bleach solution may effect the rubbers if you do it too often. May need to "borrow" some from friends with children.

If you have any sugar soap from past decorating this would work too.


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

Or use an old toothbrush (soft one) to shift it with just washing up liquid and warm water.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SalsredTT said:


> Or use an old toothbrush (soft one) to shift it with just washing up liquid and warm water.


If you havent got an old one just use here in doors and then put it back :wink: :lol:


----------

